# Help: SR-IOV issue with intel X520 (82599)



## StammesOpfer (Aug 14, 2017)

I have been searching all over the place for a solution and I haven't found the answer yet. I am no expert but generally I can figure this kind of thing out.

I'm running ESXi 6.5 and FreeBSD 11.1 (same issues in FreeNAS and pfSense)
have an Intel x520 nic setup for SR-IOV passed through.
I have the VF's working in both Windows and Linux. So I believe everything is configured correctly in ESXi.

On boot I get:

```
ixv0: <Intel(R) PRO/10Gbe Virtual Function Network Driver, Version - 1.4.6-k> mem [I]...(address I don't want to type out)...[/I] at device 0.0 on pci3
ixv0: MSIX config error
ixv0: ixv_allocate_pci_resources() failed!
device_attach: ixv0 attach returned 6
```
It seems like everything I found via google was not helpful and from 2014 and old versions of FreeBSD.

What am I doing wrong? Or what additional information would help?


----------



## Jeb Campbell (Sep 8, 2017)

ESXi 6.5 on X10SDV-4C-TLN2F (Supermicro and X540 -- had to update the esxi intel driver....)
Same error message with FreeBSD 11.1, and I usually figure it out also  -- so it's not just you.

I also booted Freebsd 12 snapshot and Ubuntu 16.04 and neither one picked up the interface.
Freebsd 12 snapshot had a different error.
Ubuntu 16.04 did not have the igbevf driver as stock (and I was on a livecd).

Anyway, I removed the virtual functions so that I could pass through the nic, but I really wanted to get it working with VF's.

Please post if you get this figured out.


----------

